

On transitioning from Pyhon 2.7.x to 3.x - robomartin

As someone who is just starting to move into using Python extensively it is a bit disconcerting and maybe even bordering on confusing to see that the language seems to be stuck in this 2.7.x era.<p>The only sane decision seems to be to avoid 3.x and join all those who seem to be doing the same.  Everything I see out there is 2.7.x -based:  books, tutorials, online courses, frameworks, libraries, OSS, etc.  In that context it is only smart to stick with the older version.<p>Because of this, looking mostly from the outside, it seems virtually impossible to imagine Python making a mass transition to the &quot;next generation&quot;.  I&#x27;m sure I&#x27;m wrong.  I am far from being an expert in the language and it&#x27;s related ecosystem at this point.  I must be missing something fundamental in helping me understand this issue.<p>What say you?
======
techdragon
The pain is worth it.

There is a lot of confusion over what its all about, the arguments dont
matter.

A simple exercise to show you why 3.0 is better.

Compare the printing of a concatenated set of strings without wanting to print
each segment on a newline. In python 2 you need to do silly things like this.

    
    
        import sys
        sys.stdout.write('.')

In python 3 its just an argument on the print function, clean, easy to read,
powerful once you grasp other ways it can be used.

    
    
        print('.', end="")
    

This is just the start. It may seem small, but sometimes the smallest thing
can be the biggest reason.

